# Mini reactors from BRS



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like very usefull

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-gfo-carbon-reactor-5-single.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Next trip to the US, i will be replacing my full sized ones. I only have a cup of carbon, and half that of gfo ever! That size is way better than these huge ones i have now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> Next trip to the US, i will be replacing my full sized ones. I only have a cup of carbon, and half that of gfo ever! That size is way better than these huge ones i have now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you run mixed gfo and carbon? which gfo do you use?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

J_T said:


> Next trip to the US, i will be replacing my full sized ones. I only have a cup of carbon, and half that of gfo ever! That size is way better than these huge ones i have now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doing a BRS order soon, I can grab them for you if you want.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> Doing a BRS order soon, I can grab them for you if you want.


they out of stock right now.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I had read on some forum awhile back reefers who had purchased them were experiencing clumping. I don't have any personal experience but I ended up purchasing a Phosban 150 which I am pleased with


----------

